# Havent posted in here in awhile...



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Same bucket
Same crappy photographer
Slightly better shots, maybe, no?
As always opinions welcome, and PLEASE critique my shots and tell me what to do different.
Yes Kat looks like a ghost/blur in all these because i had long long exposures and not going to make her sit still for it :lol: 
















































































Werd...


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice shots, could use a bit of color blance but nothing a bit of photoshop couldn't fix.
Is that at ride height hehehe


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_
Is that at ride height hehehe

Well if my frame was notched i could TRY to drive that way


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

go lower, you shouldnt be able to turn the front wheels


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

I'm kinda low...
















Mr drew needs to have his "frame notch day" so about ~5 of us can get that over with


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
As always opinions welcome, and PLEASE critique my shots and tell me what to do different.


car looks good.
change your white balance to "Tungsten" or the Kelvin temp setting and cool the temp down to combat the sodium vapor street lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif a more interesting setting would work nicer too


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (Ambrose Burnsides)*

the second to last picture is my favorite...but like everyone said, pchop will help with the final touches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what kinda camera? some of the pictures look either slightly blurry or pixelated...to me at least








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for taking criticism to improve


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (schnell_8v)*

Shooting w. an XTi and stock lens..
I used a tripod for all these shots, some blur might be coming from sharpening/lack there of sharpening.
The illusion given off from my g/f's blur face.
Thanks again for the ups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (Still Fantana)*

so its basically laying frame but you can still turn the wheel... what size tire are you running?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (Still Fantana)*









digging the wheels.
im trying to get better at my







skillz as well.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (Still Fantana)*

looking good buddy! you just need a bit more exposure time. what happened to the old wheels?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_so its basically laying frame but you can still turn the wheel... what size tire are you running?

some of the biggest 205 40s ive EVER seen...
Toyo T1s (IIRC) they are sooo beefy i need some smaller 1s

_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_looking good buddy! you just need a bit more exposure time. what happened to the old wheels?

Wheels were traded few months back, thanks for the ups everybody


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Mr drew needs to have his "frame notch day" so about ~5 of us can get that over with
















you need to count me in on that one when it happens


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

im really diggin the second to last shot. Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

^ im with him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

thats not low


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_thats not low









I agree


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

looks pretty good not too sure i'm feeling the wheels though








take some spray bedliner paint and hit up those inner front fenders
it'll def look a lot better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Bnana)*

back from the dead and ish...
No REAL updates other than my new wheel faces were sent off to Mr boosted20thsomethingsomething (ian) to get polished.
Lips are getting polished this weekend.
And Chris (magoo, its chris right?) just sent me a pretty box of 10yds of black suede which should start going in pretty soon 
All should HOPEFULLY be done and be somewhat lower (since i'm not notched) by mid April. Might grabsome malakai/j-13 bushings mine are blown to ish right now.


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

let get them wheels done son.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*

Or the headliner...ooppppsies.








You did a fantabulous job on it...time to finsih it.
pics later?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_back from the dead and ish...
All should HOPEFULLY be done and be somewhat lower (since i'm not notched) by mid April.

you best be a HWB. You didn't come see me last time I was in DFW


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
you best be a HWB. You didn't come see me last time I was in DFW  

Thats the plan, hopefully car will be at a stopping point. Should have all my interior back in the car by the weekend, thanks to my homie Colter doing up my pillars and ish for me.


_Modified by Still Fantana at 3:58 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

this car is beggin for better wheels ... 
KEep it on the flo' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_this car is beggin for better wheels ... 


Well tell Ian to finish my faces


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Well tell Ian to finish my faces
















NO, he has air to work on first







then he can finish the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

No no no, i think you have this back-ards (yes, no w)
WHEELS for mo $$$ THEN bags


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

he already has everything coming this week for them... I'm gonna be up there on wednesday if i finish the other project car early, i might call him to start work on his.


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Thats the plan, hopefully car will be at a stopping point. Should have all my interior back in the car by the weekend, thanks to my homie Colter doing up my pillars and ish for me.

_Modified by Still Fantana at 3:58 PM 3-30-2009_


i saw that. cant rush this you know you will love it once its all said and done


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

aannnnddd ****tts be done son


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokedoutVR6* »_aannnnddd ****tts be done son

YUUUHHHH






















See you at the apt


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (PAULITO)*

some sort of new stuff..
all my suede is in the interior, i'm high....yuhhhhh
alot more of my roommate but f it i'm putting it hurrrr


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (Still Fantana)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (moacur)*

love it. did you notch yet?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (lcurtisl)*

looking nice man! whats keeping you up? 
you going to hwb?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (candywhitevdub)*

Yes to HWB, whats keeping me up? these fat toyos and lack of notching...
lilttle update from the weekend.
Started with...
















To this..after alot of sanding and 1 coat of mothers








2 coats








Did a front as well looks the same, just smaller...
oh and here is the interior..
yes black side moldings are going to be gone, yes rear view mirror is going, and the seat belt thingies.
And one light is hanging i just got the replacement bulb today...








mmm suede-ey


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (Still Fantana)*

Ian.dew.werk.








Up to 3 coats of Mothers on the F&R lips i have finished and man they shine.
Started the other rear lip last night, its dinged up like crazy though. Dropping off bolts tomorrow to get them done up.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

oh sweet baby jeebus!!!!! I need to get wheels before HWB


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I'm crossing my fingers i'll have these back and with enough time to assemble, seal, cure and then get tires mounted.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

oh SO PURTY!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

mhmm mhmm mhmmmmmmm


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_oh sweet baby jeebus!!!!! I need to get wheels before HWB









yes. yes you do.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

good to see you guys this past weekend!
car is look great and i cant wait to see the new wheels on!!!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Havent posted in here in awhile... (Still Fantana)*


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Kinesis? 
They look hot as hell man.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

yes sir, Kinesis Supercups


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

time to finish them boys up.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*

ya ya ya, i'm working on it...
Want to put that other rear together tonight...need to polish that front lip and get the torque still...


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_ya ya ya, i'm working on it...
Want to put that other rear together tonight...need to polish that front lip and get the torque still...









all the bolts are in the other rear. just need to run a bead of sealer around it


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*

Did you get bored and do it? i needed to put seal on the barrel>face face>lip tho...


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

ya i got bored and did it. i didnt think you put it in the middle


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*

I sure did
do it nice (?) not twice.. (i dont know if thats how it goes...)


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

hm well dam some build threads say only bead after together and some say each layer.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*

I'm just going by what a few people have told me, you dont got to pull it back apart since you already did that much.
Thanks homie! Boy must be boorrreeddd, i'm bringing you the VAGCOM on my lunch


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

ya im bored as sheet. tv is still off been making mk3 trash runs and cleaning my headlights. ha trying to be productive


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

When you gonna notch Justin?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*

Uhmm...i dont know maybe once the semester ends.
Your dad/dad's buddy still down for it? 40 bucks still? haha


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm sure. I'll ask next time I talk to him. Need to get Daniel's done as well.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*

werd, LMK guess i'll be seeing you in about an hr or so


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes sir, be up there in the next hour or two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

i want to get mine do tooooooooo

just for fun


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*

Do itttt, ~40ish buck aint that bad to get it done.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

yup, my pics from this past weekend...
Didnt really take time and edit them and all that jazz too many...
























































24v mk2








































































































hey look its me..








mmm matts CC


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

texas starting to build some nice cars! 
im originally from Austin (16 years)








gunna be in San Antonio next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

You flying to SA?
Too bad i went to Marley fest in austin week be4 last and houston last wk or i'd try to set something up w. a few guys down there to chill


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_You flying to SA?
Too bad i went to Marley fest in austin week be4 last and houston last wk or i'd try to set something up w. a few guys down there to chill

no road trip?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*

Nah i'm good, i'm not you 2 road trips in a month is enough for me


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

yup flying in. I have a lot of family in SA. going to see my brother for the weekend








Next time i'll give some more time so we could set something up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

pm sent capita!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Deal man, hopefully next time you come in the kinesis will be on so it wont look so horrendous















Plus itll be an excuse to gawk at Matts car again


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Same ol Same ol...
















Fourth wheel is done, just needs to be re assembled and i'm going to do that on my lunch break..tires and i'm done










_Modified by Still Fantana at 3:33 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

here you go...

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Same ol Same ol...
















Fourth wheel is done, just needs to be re assembled and i'm going to do that on my lunch break..tires and i'm done










those look awesome!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Whoops, i completely forgot Eurghetto resizes them....haha
thanks AJ


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

EPIC FAIL! there are only 3 together! You damn lazy kids


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

haha, schools almost out (next week) so i've been slammed w. tests and studying for finals, wheels aint going anywhere they can wait


----------



## Adaptec Speedware (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Same ol Same ol...
















Fourth wheel is done, just needs to be re assembled and i'm going to do that on my lunch break..tires and i'm done









Looking good Justin! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif
You get those measurements for me yet?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No work/school has been tough, hoping w.in the next day.
Sorry Matt


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Haha, i think i'm going to hold on to these for awwwhhillleee.
Bad news/good news.
Well i was told the wheels were 18x9 et 44 (up front)... i had planned on getting my current 30mm adapters milled down about ~6-8mm, after putting them on last night it seems that either they are wider or a higher offset. With 30mm adapters i was still hitting my coilover w. it bolted down tight only upfront.
Looks like i'm buying some bigger adapters this week...








Shorter bushings in mid week and then just get tires mounted but now i might as well wait since it's going to be a week+ to get bigger adapters.








Pics tonight when i get off, of test fit maybe


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

oh ya, forgot...


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

looks good.. Im excited to see what these look like all done up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

SICK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

DAAAMN cant wait to see it all done


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Thanks all, things are going to sit different though, rears will be about ~7mm in and fronts will be 10mm farther out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

rockin' it


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Should be here in a little bit


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

me likey


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Thanks homie http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif yours too....
My MalakaiTran bushings came in today


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Thanks all, things are going to sit different though, rears will be about ~7mm in and fronts will be 10mm farther out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









its funny right. . . once you go bags. your whole plan goes weird. lil poke in the front and big poke in the rear on coils but on bags you want that **** tucked. 
looks awesome though. and if your ever in the area you know how to get ahold of me


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Haha, exactly....its hard trying to find that fine line between both.
But HOPEFULLY i will be sitting good, thinking about getting some -2 camber shims in the coming months also...mmmm


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Damn man, going to look even better than I thought! Get the adapters already! Damn son!


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if you dont run any tires you would be lay frame all around lol seriously though those wheels are gonna look dope as fock!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Randal Graves)*

Thanks errbody...
Adapter order is innnnn


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

going to look sick Justin.


----------



## Adaptec Speedware (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Can't wait...








Looks awesome Justin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Matt, your products are making this portion of the thread possible.
Great guy/company/service/products!















Woot last Day working for JP Morgan, time for the big leagues


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Ohhhhh snap!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*

Took you long enough to peep em!
Thanks to Matt and adaptec Adapters SHOULD *crosses fingers* be here by next friday which will give me all weekend to tinker w. everything and get em on.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Sick man! Gonna look so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Thats gonna look so good.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Saw the wheels in person last night, gonna be hawt!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Dont lie to these people


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

What's this?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_What's this?










Wow, still cant believe you got the fronts to tuck like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Get some good pics soon!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_What's this?


a ****ty picture, I can't fap to that grainy ****


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
a ****ty picture, I can't fap to that grainy **** 

Hahah my cellphone dude. I believe Justin went out for pictures last night, so we'll see if he posts up soon.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_What's this?








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

Holy eff those look so nice!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

you bastid!!! posting up shots of my ish, before even i do!








i washed it up purty last night, but the location i was going to had their lights off so i just picked some random spot.
Shots kind of suck but i'll post one up that was "Decent" and unedit'd.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Looks bitchin!!!!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Thanks...
i actually was able to spin the coilover down and extra ~4 threads and i can ride lower even w. another person in the car...
need notch BAD, and to put in my shorter bushings..


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

looks damn good.
now get notched already!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Looks killer Justin, epic Texas air ride shoot soon?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

looks awesome justin! looks like your having the same problem as me with sitting on the rear tires









_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Looks killer Justin, epic Texas air ride shoot soon?

it really should have happened at hot water blast


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

ya sitting on tire is no fun...but its helping me get the rake going which is what i want. Hopefully the aftermarket bushings will finish that look...
*****SOOOO SHOT TIME*****
starting the day...








18x9 on a 215 35 falken 512
















18x10 on a 225 35 BF something or another...Ian can you buzz in w. that? Ha...
















last shots of SSRs now w. 40mms out back.
















Done.








at the car wash..








ugh.crappy shots in a badly lit parking lot.








































interior shot








the end.
maybe better pics during or at the end of the week. :-\


----------



## Adaptec Speedware (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif
and one more http://****************.com/smile/star.gif for good measure.
Looks awesome Justin, new wheels are perfection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks Matt your company/service was AWESOME!
Thanks everyone


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i like it a lot


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

My favorite so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

you locals are the reasons i keep having to push myself harder


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I don't know about that.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

listen mr "best in show" you dont need to be the best at being modest either


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

would you rather me be an A**hole?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

It'd make it easier to hate you and your car


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

then f you then! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
you need to see it in person sir.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Texas heat wave. end of July


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

So i heard from Matt


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

hot dude! loving those wheels


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

much appreciated








always had a thing for the Bundy mobile


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok, i do like them a lot now...


----------

